# which one should i pick



## shadowm891 (Apr 13, 2014)

I once own the orion 250 hcca 3rd gen pop-top back in 98 and end up selling it back in 03. anyways i come across another off ebay which i was thinking about getting to replace the amp i have now which is a jl audio 300/2 v1. i understand the way amp's are built today are better then what they made back in the day. my question is would it be worth it if i were to get the orion to replace the jl audio being the orion is a great sq amp would it be worth it or not. ill be powering the amp off a sundown audio sa-10 at 2 ohm


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

If the power output of these amps is close, it will be a lateral move. It's your car though, go with what will put a smile on your face.


----------

